

Ask HN: Will SnapChat and Tinder survive in the long run? - rblion

Are they just popular for the moment until something new comes along? Or is there a valuable business that can be built in the long-run? Both?
======
elwell
I think Snapchat should have sold when they had the offer. Of course it can't
last much longer. They'll have to spawn something separate or acquire someone
(think FB -> Instagram).

